
How I burned 10M dollars - c-slice
https://medium.com/reboot-leadership-resiliency/how-i-burned-10-million-dollars-so-you-dont-have-to-4e9e83754ce9#.xp1acya7o
======
rpazyaquian
This is a pattern I've seen, recently. Going nutso on the sales and marketing
without building up a product and a strategy to back it up first. They went
far too quickly for something that hadn't proven its worth and demand yet.

~~~
dvdhnt
> They went far too quickly for something that hadn't proven its worth and
> demand yet.

Which is why there's at least a bit of irony in going all-in on self-service
after only 4 weeks of data; quite similar to the beginning of the story.

~~~
rpazyaquian
I agree, it felt like repeating the same mistake. However, there was a
slightly different context in that they were comparing data between two
different, parallel-running approaches. That may have helped avoid it
happening a second time, maybe?

~~~
dvdhnt
I see what you're suggesting, and honestly, hope that better characterizes
this particular portion of the story; not that I have a horse in the race, but
I'd rather here that this turns out well rather than burst into flames.

------
zeveb
Interesting article, but my comment is re. Medium's UI: they break space/page-
down/page-up, due to the bar at the bottom of the page: one loses a line of
text when spacing down, and then when going up a line with a cursor key, a box
drops down and hides several lines. Horrible, horrible UX.

